# DIY Stand for my ADA 30C



## Mats A (25 Jan 2014)

It has always annoyed me that my tanks on the computer desk are to low for a good view. So when I got my ADA tank I decided to make a stand to raise it a bit.

Way to low:
 

Forgot to take pictures when I cut the plywood, but here is a picture when I had screewed it all together with the tank on:
 

Sanded and painted the foundation:
 

Unfortunately my desk isn't leveled where I'm supposed to have the tank so i started to make the stand adjustable:
 

Got me some nuts:
 

And drilled some holes and hammered them in:
 
 

Mounted the bolts:
  

Test leveled:
 

Finished:
 

Well almost, I could sanded it a bit better and do a better paintjob, but I didn’t have the time


----------



## Deano3 (25 Jan 2014)

great idea with the coach bolts for adjusting well done


----------



## Mats A (25 Jan 2014)

Thanx mate


----------

